

Ask HN: How would you rebuild Facebook? - czarlos

If you had to rebuild Facebook from scratch right now what would you do differently (from a software architecture perspective)? What technologies would you use, and how would you make it more scalable from ground up?<p>More generally: what concepts and technologies are key in making a highly scalable web application similar to Facebook?
======
anderspetersson
If Zuck would have tried to build what now is Facebook he would never have
launched, so I would keep it simple, using the tech I already know like he
did.

Highscalability.com have some articles about Facebook's architecture here:
[http://highscalability.com/blog/category/facebook](http://highscalability.com/blog/category/facebook)

------
bikamonki
I would go with something similar to the Diaspora Project: descentralized
social network.

------
lcnmrn
I’m building [http://sublevel.net](http://sublevel.net) using Django. I’m
making sure everything is as simple as possible from code to UI to API.

